# White chicken , brown eggs



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a solid white chicken that thought was a white leghorn so therefore would lay white eggs. (I never looked at her earlobes until now). What breed could she be? She was given to us and the previous owner didn't remember.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Could be a white rock.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, I looked up some pictures of white rocks and that's pretty much what she looks like. She's a new layer of maybe about a month. They are pretty brown med to small eggs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess it's not a white leghorn


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

:thumbup:


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

You'll find the white ear lobe/Mediterranean breeds like Buttercups, Leghorns, Anconas, California Grays, California Whites are the white egg layers.


----------

